# Trabajo Final de Grado



## Choquita (Ago 16, 2007)

Como estan! estoy finalizando mi carrera de Ing. electronica y por lo que mas me inclino es por la Automatizacion y Sistemas de Control, mi problema es que estoy buscando temas relacionados con esta área y cada vez que encuentro un tema mi profesor guía me recomienda que en los temas que debo elegir el conocimiento academico y la situacion social deben estar vinculados, y me desanima, lastimosamente no tengo ayuda de nadie puesto que la carrera en mi universidad es relativamente nueva y somos la primera promocion, ademas que tengo la presion de ser la primera y unica mujer en la carrera, si alguien pudiera ayudarme le agradecería mucho, mi situacion es desesperante y no puedo arrancar con nada todavia por que me pongo muchos obstaculos y necesito a alguien que me guíe. Gracias. 

Choquita


----------



## thors (Ago 17, 2007)

has pensado en los sistemas de regadio automatico ..en zanas donde el agua es un elemento vital ....
en el mercado hay muchos elementos con los cuales se puede automatizar una granja tecnologica ...desde sensores que detectan la humedad del suelo , la temperatura y humedad ambiental  , dosificadores  para vitaminas y pestisidas ..... imagina  un vivero que durante el dia si las condiciones externas son optimas  abre unas compuertas para aprobechar la luz solar y durante la noche se cierra para protejerlas de las bajas temperaturas  etc   etc 

algo une tecnologia con enfoque social    y lo puedes complicar mas si quieres ..como que tomas aguas contaminadas y debes implementar una planta de tratamiento de riles  en donde necesitas trabajar con instrumentacion mas fina para medir el ph, µsiemens ,dureza etc ,etc 

saludos y suerte


----------



## pepechip (Ago 30, 2007)

hola.

yo realice un ascensor de 5 plantas utilizando un pic 16f84. dicho proyecto fue el tercero mejor puntuado.

YouTube - Proyecto con maqueta de un ascensor de 5 plantas controlada por un microcontrolador pic 16f84A


----------



## Juan Romero (Sep 2, 2007)

Hola estimada futura colega, justamente esta es una de las areas de la electronica a la cual estoy  dedicado y por ahi tuve la oportunidad de asesorar a algunos tesistas de otras carreras (ing quimica) y ellos requerian de alguna inferfase para controlar su proyeto, que en este caso era un intercambiador de calor asi que manos a la obra tuve que disenar una, la hice de arquitectura general de tal modo que la pueda aplicar para cualquier otro proyecto y si tu vas a controlar algo ,sea lo que sea, te puede servir. El diseno esta hecho en el EAGLE 4.16 y aqui te lo dejo. El programa de aplicacion lo hice en LABview 7.0 pero este solo funcionaria con el equipo para el cual lo elabore. Pero si lo necesitas me lo haces saber aqui en el foro.
Nota: tambien tengo algunos disenos que trabajan con PICs, ejm un controlador de temperatura para una columna de destilacion (diseno mas elaborado y un poco mas complicadito)

Bueno hasta otra oportunidad........................, Juan


----------



## franklinyanes469 (Jun 1, 2011)

hola buenas noches me dirijo a ustedes para pedirle a los que me puedan ayudar con mi proyecto de grado ya que estoy en el final de mi carrera como electronico y estoy un poco confundido con lo del proyecto de grado y no se que hacer


----------



## janemeto (Jun 15, 2011)

puedes trabajar en un proyecto de telemedicina, para que medicos especialistas pasen consulta en zonas remotas, por medio de conexion inalambrica y camara de altare resolucion, sobre eso hay buenos proyectos de factibilidad, y ademas esta enmarcado en un proyecto de necesidad social. investiga telemedicina con canopy motorola


----------



## david7777777 (Sep 30, 2011)

saludos al foro y los que van a dar sus opiniones 
necesito hacer un proyecto pero a nivel tecnico y no tanto a lo de ingenieria por que sus funciones son diferentes
 alguna recomendacion ? talvez un proyecto que me pueda servir para estudiarlo, aplicarlo y exponerlo? agradecere sus aportes y de antemano gracias
saludos
david
PD: mi inclinacion esta en amplificadores de audio y sonorizacion de ambiente pero cualquiera de sus opiniones me ayudara de eso no se preocupen


----------

